# If not the "big" film schools, then what ?



## Alex"blakc007" (Jan 7, 2008)

THis probably has been asked before but Its impossible to go through all those threads.

Point is I want to go to NYU, or USC(2nd) but they are very expenisive and hard to get in to...so I was just wondering...
Which other film schools are there that are (good, cheaper, and easier to get into)...(i know the film schools we talk about here but if you know others that'd be good or go more into the (chapman, ithaca...etc)) 

Is it possible/recommended for one to go to full-sail for two years then try to get a masters at (USC & NYU)...instead of going to NYU & USC etc. undergraduate ?

basically what i'm trying to ask is what are the  good undergrad film schools ? (are NYU and USC some of them or are they just good for graduate & will a BFA at the latter schools get you through the industry ?
---Thancks Yous,
 Alekcs


----------



## Evan (Jan 7, 2008)

i dont really know as far as what are good schools that are cheaper in the US...
i am, however, 99% sure that you will NOT be able to get into MFA programs at ANY university with a "degree" from full sail, as full sail is not fully accredited.

If you are considering a MFA, i am personally an advocate of the whole "waiting until grad school" route through film school, and if it isn't something you have though about yet it might be worth it for you to consider.


----------



## Evan (Jan 7, 2008)

also, keep in mind that it isn't your "degree" that will get you anywhere as far as the industry. However, bigger name schools are probably better for making contacts within the industry which might help you in the future.


----------



## Alex"blakc007" (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks 4the response:
What do you mean that full-sail is not accredited ? 

Basically, I was just wondering which route should i take after high school(education-wise) so I can be en route/be able to finally pursue and MFA in film ? (w/o or actually considering the "big" film schools because I've never had a clear answer if they are good places for undergrad film (NYU/USC) but i've heard they are excellent MFA)...because other than their selectiveness/expensiveness i bet they're pretty good film schools.


----------



## Evan (Jan 9, 2008)

From Wikipedia:

Accreditation
Full Sail is accredited by the Accrediting Commission of Career Schools and Colleges of Technology, which is a national accreditor of primarily vocational schools and career schools within the United States. Most four year colleges and universities in the U.S. are regionally accredited, and do not recognize national accreditation such as ACCSCT (see [46]). Regional accreditation from the Southern Association of Colleges and Schools would be required for Full Sail credits to be transferable to traditional four-year colleges throughout the United States. Requirements for regional accreditation would involve switching to a more conventional semester-hours based schedule, requiring a wider variety of general education credits, and utilizing teaching faculty with Master's or Doctorate degrees (see [47]).


As far as undergraduate film programs go, USC and NYU are usually considered to be the best in the United States...

If where you ultimately want to be is in a MFA program, it is important to consider that you do NOT need a degree in film to be accepted, and where you get your bachelor's degree from is not extremely important.

I, personally will begin working towards my BA here in Canada in the fall (saving a ton of money by the way), and after i'm done with that, i plan to apply to the top film schools in the US.


----------



## TeN (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm majoring in Film at Pratt Institute in Brooklyn
I don't think it's cheaper, but it's certainly easier to get into
keep in mind that the film program here is not focused on narrative film as NYU's and USC's is, but there are still many students here (myself included) that do make narrative films and intend to make narrative films after graduating

Emerson also has a good film program
as does SUNY Purchase

I would strongly dissuade you from Full Sail
they're a trade school, and focused on the technical aspects of filmmaking at the expense of filmmaking as an art
it you plan to be a director or a "filmmaker," as opposed to editor, camera operator, or digital special effects person, I don't think they can offer you the well rounded program you'd find as NYU, USC, Pratt, or Emerson


----------



## TeN (Jan 9, 2008)

oh, and I left out School of Visual Arts
in terms of their focus, it's very similar to Pratt's: experimental/artfilm, etc., but I know people going to SVA that are interested in narrative

there are also liberal arts schools that offer film as a major: Bard, Vassar, BU, Hofstra


really, to be honest, where you go isn't as important as what you make of it
all of these schools I've mentioned provide you with the education and resources to be a filmmaker, but if you want to get anywhere, you have to be willing to educate yourself and to go above and beyond what's required
that's just my two cents



(I should also probably mention that I really only know about schools on the East Coast because that's mostly all I really looked at when I was applying to schools)


----------



## Winterreverie (Jan 11, 2008)

I know chapman has a really good undergrad program as well as their grad program and with a little bit of searching you can probably find some old threads that go into detail. As far as I can tell its very similar to their grad program.

However, if your ultimate goal is an MFA I'd suggest studying something other than film in undergrad. In fact I know that many of the top film schools are looking for students with a broader background. Instead do film  on the side as independent projects


----------



## Alex"blakc007" (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

The thing is i still want to do film undergrad and as MFA.
My other plan was to do film undergrad then apply for the Starks producing program at USC.


----------



## sexykim (Jan 15, 2008)

hi there! 
I am not quite sure if I can be of any help(hopefully I can) 
A friend of mine used to study in this filmschool the International Academy of Film and Television. she told me that they had great instructors there and maybe it can help you with your concerns.they also have this website Filmschool Just check it out


----------



## Alex"blakc007" (Jan 15, 2008)

I visited the website. It seems pretty cool even though it is out of the US, i like traveling. I'm just wondering if the credits there would be transferable to an MFA program at a Film School in US ? I also saw...it's like $10,000 for one year


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 16, 2008)

I also would highly recommend a different major if you're planning on getting an MFA as well.

The programs are very similar, as Winter said.

For many classes at USC, they are duplicated...as in 290 is the undergrad's 507, etc.


FIlm school is not the same as an education or business degree.  The logical progression of a BBA is an MBA.

Not here.


They want people with diverse backgrounds.  We've got people who got into business, medical, and law school here, a neuroscience Ph.d, an attorney.

Nobody majored in film undergrad, though I did an emphasis on Audio Visual Production for my BA in Communication.


----------



## Christian Troy (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Jayimess,

I go to college in Ireland and i'll be graduating this summer with a degree in Business Studies from the top University in Ireland. (It's ranked 54th in the world).

Would i have a decent chance of getting accepted into a MFA program in an American University?

Also, what is the general price range for an MFA in the U.S. In Ireland, nobody pays to go to college. All the fees are provided by the Government.

I'd really appreciate your response to the above questions.

Cheers


----------



## Ard23 (Jan 23, 2008)

Where you went for college has little to do with whether or not you get accepted into an MFA program. They're looking for unique people with unique experiences and perspectives. Being an international applicant might help you out in this department. 

Most of the top schools are quite pricey, like well over $30,000 a year. I go to UCLA, which is the cheapest of the top schools since its a state institution, but as an international student you would not be able to become a California resident, so you'd have to pay out of state tuition, which is approx. $25,000 a year. And this doesn't include all of the expenses associated with producing films.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 3, 2008)

Christian,

Ard is right...going to school at the 54th best in the world doesn't predict your ability to succeed as a filmmaker, much less a film student...I'm not sure if my undergraduate school was even 54th in the state, and I got in!

It's going to be expensive.

It's going to be hard.

It's going to be awesome.


----------

